# LibreOffice not compiling with Portmaster



## doc1623 (Mar 8, 2014)

I've tried many times with different options selected to no avail.  


```
uname -a
FreeBSD freebsd.webbrews.com 10.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE #0 r260789: Thu Jan 16 22:34:59 UTC 2014     root@snap.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


```
portmaster -wd --force-config /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice
```



```
[build CXX] configmgr/source/configurationprovider.cxx
S=/usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-4.1.5.3 && O=/usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/solver/unxfbsd.pro && W=/usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/workdir/unxfbsd.pro &&  mkdir -p $W/CxxObject/configmgr/source/ $W/Dep/CxxObject/configmgr/source/ && cd /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-4.1.5.3 &&  c++ -DCPPU_ENV=gcc3 -DFREEBSD -DLIBO_INTERNAL_ONLY -DNDEBUG -DOPTIMIZE -DOSL_DEBUG_LEVEL=0 -DSUPD=410 -DUNIX -DUNX -DX86_64 -D_PTHREADS -D_REENTRANT  -DRTL_USING -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include   -DHAVE_GCC_VISIBILITY_FEATURE -fvisibility=hidden   -Wall -Wendif-labels -Wextra -Wundef -Wunused-macros -fmessage-length=0 -fno-common -pipe  -fno-threadsafe-statics -fvisibility-inlines-hidden -fPIC -Wno-unused-parameter -Woverloaded-virtual  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -fno-strict-aliasing -std=gnu++0x -Wno-deprecated-declarations -O2 -pipe -DLDAP_DEPRECATED -fno-strict-aliasing -DEXCEPTIONS_ON -fexceptions -O2 -pipe -DLDAP_DEPRECATED -fno-strict-aliasing  -c $S/configmgr/source/configurationprovider.cxx -o $W/CxxObject/configmgr/source/configurationprovider.o  -I$S/configmgr/source/  -I$S/include -I$O/inc/external -I$O/inc   -I$S/config_host  -I/usr/local/include  -I$W/UnoApiHeadersTarget/udkapi/normal -I$W/UnoApiHeadersTarget/offapi/normal   
[build CXX] configmgr/source/configurationregistry.cxx
rm /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/workdir/unxfbsd.pro/CustomTarget/i18npool/breakiterator/edit_word.txt /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/workdir/unxfbsd.pro/ExternalHeaders/StaticLibrary/libxmlsec1-nss.a /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/workdir/unxfbsd.pro/CustomTarget/i18npool/breakiterator/dict_word_fi.brk /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/workdir/unxfbsd.pro/CustomTarget/i18npool/breakiterator/edit_word_he.brk /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/workdir/unxfbsd.pro/CustomTarget/i18npool/breakiterator/line.txt /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/workdir/unxfbsd.pro/CustomTarget/i18npool/breakiterator/count_word.brk /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/workdir/unxfbsd.pro/CustomTarget/i18npool/breakiterator/line.brk /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/workdir/unxfbsd.pro/CustomTarget/i18npool/breakiterator/dict_word_prepostdash.txt /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/workdir/unxfbsd.pro/CustomTarget/i18npool/breakiterator/count_word_fi.txt /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/workdir/unxfbsd.pro/CustomTarget/i18npool/breakiterator/dict_word_fi.txt /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/workdir/unxfbsd.pro/CustomTarget/i18npool/breakiterator/char_in.brk /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/workdir/unxfbsd.pro/CustomTarget/i18npool/breakiterator/dict_word.txt /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/workdir/unxfbsd.pro/CustomTarget/i18npool/breakiterator/count_word.txt /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/workdir/unxfbsd.pro/CustomTarget/i18npool/breakiterator/dict_word_nodash.txt /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/workdir/unxfbsd.pro/CustomTarget/i18npool/breakiterator/sent.brk /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/workdir/unxfbsd.pro/CustomTarget/i18npool/breakiterator/dict_word_he.txt /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/workdir/unxfbsd.pro/CustomTarget/i18npool/breakiterator/char.txt /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/workdir/unxfbsd.pro/CustomTarget/i18npool/breakiterator/dict_word_hu.txt /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/workdir/unxfbsd.pro/CustomTarget/i18npool/breakiterator/dict_word_prepostdash.brk /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/workdir/unxfbsd.pro/CustomTarget/i18npool/breakiterator/dict_word_he.brk /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/workdir/unxfbsd.pro/CustomTarget/i18npool/breakiterator/count_word_fi.brk /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/workdir/unxfbsd.pro/CustomTarget/i18npool/breakiterator/edit_word_hu.brk /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/workdir/unxfbsd.pro/CustomTarget/i18npool/breakiterator/char_in.txt /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/workdir/unxfbsd.pro/CustomTarget/i18npool/breakiterator/edit_word.brk /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/workdir/unxfbsd.pro/CustomTarget/i18npool/breakiterator/sent.txt /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/workdir/unxfbsd.pro/ExternalHeaders/StaticLibrary/libxmlsec1.a /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/workdir/unxfbsd.pro/CustomTarget/i18npool/breakiterator/edit_word_he.txt /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/workdir/unxfbsd.pro/CustomTarget/i18npool/breakiterator/dict_word_nodash.brk /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/workdir/unxfbsd.pro/CustomTarget/i18npool/breakiterator/char.brk /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/workdir/unxfbsd.pro/CustomTarget/i18npool/breakiterator/dict_word.brk /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/workdir/unxfbsd.pro/CustomTarget/i18npool/breakiterator/edit_word_hu.txt /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/workdir/unxfbsd.pro/CustomTarget/i18npool/breakiterator/dict_word_hu.brk
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-4.1.5.3'
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-4.1.5.3'
*** Error code 2

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice

===>>> make failed for editors/libreoffice
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Killing background jobs

===>>> You can restart from the point of failure with this command line:
       portmaster <flags> editors/libreoffice x11-fonts/gentium-basic x11-fonts/liberation-fonts-ttf x11-fonts/linuxlibertine-g 

===>>> Exiting
```


----------



## doc1623 (Mar 8, 2014)

make depends

```
===>   libreoffice-4.1.5_1 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
===>   libreoffice-4.1.5_1 depends on shared library: libicutu.so - found
===>   libreoffice-4.1.5_1 depends on shared library: liblangtag.so - found
===>   libreoffice-4.1.5_1 depends on shared library: liborcus-0.6.so - found
===>   libreoffice-4.1.5_1 depends on shared library: libcurl.so - found
===>   libreoffice-4.1.5_1 depends on shared library: libcairo.so - found
===>   libreoffice-4.1.5_1 depends on shared library: libgraphite2.so - found
===>   libreoffice-4.1.5_1 depends on shared library: libjpeg.so - found
===>   libreoffice-4.1.5_1 depends on shared library: libcdr-0.0.so - found
===>   libreoffice-4.1.5_1 depends on shared library: liblcms2.so - found
===>   libreoffice-4.1.5_1 depends on shared library: libwpg-0.2.so - found
===>   libreoffice-4.1.5_1 depends on shared library: libpng15.so - found
===>   libreoffice-4.1.5_1 depends on shared library: libpoppler.so - found
===>   libreoffice-4.1.5_1 depends on shared library: liblpsolve55.so - found
===>   libreoffice-4.1.5_1 depends on shared library: libcmis-0.4.so - found
===>   libreoffice-4.1.5_1 depends on shared library: libharfbuzz.so - found
===>   libreoffice-4.1.5_1 depends on shared library: libmspub-0.0.so - found
===>   libreoffice-4.1.5_1 depends on shared library: libnss3.so - found
===>   libreoffice-4.1.5_1 depends on shared library: libclucene-core.so - found
===>   libreoffice-4.1.5_1 depends on shared library: libexpat.so - found
===>   libreoffice-4.1.5_1 depends on shared library: libmwaw-0.1.so - found
===>   libreoffice-4.1.5_1 depends on shared library: libodfgen-0.0.so - found
===>   libreoffice-4.1.5_1 depends on shared library: libhunspell-1.3.so - found
===>   libreoffice-4.1.5_1 depends on shared library: libhyphen.so - found
===>   libreoffice-4.1.5_1 depends on shared library: libexttextcat-2.0.so - found
===>   libreoffice-4.1.5_1 depends on shared library: libvisio-0.0.so - found
===>   libreoffice-4.1.5_1 depends on shared library: libxml2.so - found
===>   libreoffice-4.1.5_1 depends on shared library: libxslt.so - found
===>   libreoffice-4.1.5_1 depends on shared library: libwpd-0.9.so - found
===>   libreoffice-4.1.5_1 depends on shared library: libwps-0.2.so - found
===>   libreoffice-4.1.5_1 depends on shared library: libmythes-1.2.so - found
===>   libreoffice-4.1.5_1 depends on shared library: librdf.so - found
===>   libreoffice-4.1.5_1 depends on shared library: libcups.so - found
===>   libreoffice-4.1.5_1 depends on shared library: libGL.so - found
===>   libreoffice-4.1.5_1 depends on shared library: libGLU.so - found
===>   libreoffice-4.1.5_1 depends on shared library: libatk-1.0.so - found
===>   libreoffice-4.1.5_1 depends on shared library: libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so - found
===>   libreoffice-4.1.5_1 depends on shared library: libglib-2.0.so - found
===>   libreoffice-4.1.5_1 depends on shared library: libpcre.so - found
===>   libreoffice-4.1.5_1 depends on shared library: libgtk-3.so - found
===>   libreoffice-4.1.5_1 depends on shared library: libpango-1.0.so - found
===>   libreoffice-4.1.5_1 depends on shared library: ldap-2.4.8 - found
===>   libreoffice-4.1.5_1 depends on shared library: pq.5 - found
===>   libreoffice-4.1.5_1 depends on package: p5-Archive-Zip>=0 - found
===>   libreoffice-4.1.5_1 depends on executable: unzip - found
===>   libreoffice-4.1.5_1 depends on executable: zip - found
===>   libreoffice-4.1.5_1 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/libboost_regex.a - found
===>   libreoffice-4.1.5_1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/cppunit.pc - found
===>   libreoffice-4.1.5_1 depends on executable: dmake - found
===>   libreoffice-4.1.5_1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/gperf - found
===>   libreoffice-4.1.5_1 depends on package: mdds>=0.9.0 - found
===>   libreoffice-4.1.5_1 depends on executable: gpatch - found
===>   libreoffice-4.1.5_1 depends on executable: ucpp - found
===>   libreoffice-4.1.5_1 depends on executable: vigra-config - found
===>   libreoffice-4.1.5_1 depends on executable: bash - found
===>   libreoffice-4.1.5_1 depends on executable: gsed - found
===>   libreoffice-4.1.5_1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/python2.7 - found
===>   libreoffice-4.1.5_1 depends on executable: bison - found
===>   libreoffice-4.1.5_1 depends on executable: gmake - found
===>   libreoffice-4.1.5_1 depends on executable: pkgconf - found
===>   libreoffice-4.1.5_1 depends on executable: update-desktop-database - found
===>   libreoffice-4.1.5_1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/glproto.pc - found
===>   libreoffice-4.1.5_1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/dri2proto.pc - found
===>   libreoffice-4.1.5_1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/glproto.pc - found
===>   libreoffice-4.1.5_1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/dri2proto.pc - found
===>   libreoffice-4.1.5_1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xaw7.pc - found
===>   libreoffice-4.1.5_1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xrandr.pc - found
===>   libreoffice-4.1.5_1 depends on package: gstreamer-plugins>=0.10.0 - found
===>   libreoffice-4.1.5_1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/automake-1.14 - found
===>   libreoffice-4.1.5_1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/autoconf-2.69 - found
===>   libreoffice-4.1.5_1 depends on executable: gtk-update-icon-cache - found
===>   libreoffice-4.1.5_1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/intltool-extract - found
===>   libreoffice-4.1.5_1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.16.3 - found
===>   libreoffice-4.1.5_1 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/dejavu/DejaVuSans.ttf - found
===>   libreoffice-4.1.5_1 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/GentiumBasic/GenBasI.ttf - found
===>   libreoffice-4.1.5_1 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Liberation/LiberationMono-Bold.ttf - found
===>   libreoffice-4.1.5_1 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/LinLibertineG/LinLibertine_DR_G.ttf - found
===>   libreoffice-4.1.5_1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/python2.7 - found
===>   libreoffice-4.1.5_1 depends on executable: update-desktop-database - found
===>   libreoffice-4.1.5_1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xaw7.pc - found
===>   libreoffice-4.1.5_1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xrandr.pc - found
===>   libreoffice-4.1.5_1 depends on package: gstreamer-plugins>=0.10.0 - found
===>   libreoffice-4.1.5_1 depends on executable: gtk-update-icon-cache - found
```


----------



## doc1623 (Mar 8, 2014)

Ok, I don't know if this has anything to do with it but I see i18n in the output. Although, it doesn't list it as a dependency could it have anything to do with textproc/xml-i18n-tools? Because, it does fail with a conflict. 


```
root@freebsd:/usr/ports/editors/libreoffice # portmaster -wd /usr/ports/textproc/xml-i18n-tools|tee /root/install/xml-i18n-tools

===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/textproc/xml-i18n-tools

===>>> Gathering distinfo list for installed ports

===>>> Launching 'make checksum' for textproc/xml-i18n-tools in background
===>>> Gathering dependency list for textproc/xml-i18n-tools from ports
===>>> Initial dependency check complete for textproc/xml-i18n-tools


===>>> Starting build for textproc/xml-i18n-tools <<<===

===>>> All dependencies are up to date

===>  Cleaning for xml-i18n-tools-0.9_1
===>>> Waiting on fetch & checksum for textproc/xml-i18n-tools <<<===

===>  xml-i18n-tools-0.9_1 conflicts with installed package(s): 
      intltool-0.50.2

      They install files into the same place.
      You may want to stop build with Ctrl + C.
```

A tail of the latest failed compile:

```
In file included from /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-4.1.5.3/basebmp/test/polytest.cxx:22:
In file included from /usr/local/include/cppunit/extensions/HelperMacros.h:15:
In file included from /usr/local/include/cppunit/extensions/TestSuiteBuilderContext.h:5:
/usr/local/include/cppunit/portability/CppUnitMap.h:11:5: warning: 'CPPUNIT_STD_NEED_ALLOCATOR' is not defined, evaluates to 0 [-Wundef]
#if CPPUNIT_STD_NEED_ALLOCATOR
    ^
[build CHK] cppu
5 warnings generated.
[build CXX] i18nutil/source/utility/casefolding.cxx
[build CXX] i18nutil/source/utility/oneToOneMapping.cxx
[build CXX] i18nutil/source/utility/paper.cxx
5 warnings generated.
[build CXX] i18nutil/source/utility/scripttypedetector.cxx
[build CXX] i18nutil/source/utility/unicode.cxx
[build CXX] i18nutil/source/utility/widthfolding.cxx
[build CXX] sax/source/tools/converter.cxx
[build CXX] sax/source/tools/fastattribs.cxx
/usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-4.1.5.3/i18nutil/source/utility/unicode.cxx:452:13: warning: enumeration values 'USCRIPT_CAUCASIAN_ALBANIAN' and 'USCRIPT_MAHAJANI' not handled in switch [-Wswitch]
    switch (eScript)
            ^
1 warning generated.
[build CXX] sax/source/tools/fastserializer.cxx
[build CXX] sax/source/tools/fshelper.cxx
[build CXX] configmgr/source/access.cxx
[build CXX] configmgr/source/broadcaster.cxx
[build CXX] configmgr/source/childaccess.cxx
[build CXX] configmgr/source/components.cxx
[build CXX] configmgr/source/configurationprovider.cxx
[build CXX] configmgr/source/configurationregistry.cxx
c++: error: unable to execute command: Killed
c++: error: clang frontend command failed due to signal (use -v to see invocation)
FreeBSD clang version 3.3 (tags/RELEASE_33/final 183502) 20130610
Target: x86_64-unknown-freebsd10.0
Thread model: posix
c++: note: diagnostic msg: PLEASE submit a bug report to http://llvm.org/bugs/ and include the crash backtrace, preprocessed source, and associated run script.
c++: note: diagnostic msg: 
********************

PLEASE ATTACH THE FOLLOWING FILES TO THE BUG REPORT:
Preprocessed source(s) and associated run script(s) are located at:
c++: note: diagnostic msg: /tmp/bitmapdevice-7ZKUjz.cpp
c++: note: diagnostic msg: /tmp/bitmapdevice-7ZKUjz.sh
c++: note: diagnostic msg: 

********************
gmake[3]: *** [/usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/workdir/unxfbsd.pro/CxxObject/basebmp/source/bitmapdevice.o] Error 254
gmake[3]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-4.1.5.3'
gmake[2]: *** [build] Error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-4.1.5.3'
*** Error code 2

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice

===>>> make failed for editors/libreoffice
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Killing background jobs
Terminated

===>>> You can restart from the point of failure with this command line:
       portmaster <flags> editors/libreoffice 

===>>> Exiting
```

But, I woudn't think so. as it's not listed as a dependency :

```
root@freebsd:/usr/ports/editors/libreoffice # make all-depends-list | grep "i18"
root@freebsd:/usr/ports/editors/libreoffice #
```


----------



## doc1623 (Mar 8, 2014)

Just in case someone asks:


```
AFFECTS: users of editors/libreoffice
  AUTHOR: bapt@FreeBSD.org

  LibreOffice has been updated to 3.6.5 with a bundle version of libcmis. The
  build will fail if you sill have net/libcmis 0.1 installed. Before upgrading
  LibreOffice you should either first remove libcmis from your system or upgrade
  it to version 0.3.
```



```
root@freebsd:/usr/ports/editors/libreoffice # pkg info|grep libcmis
libcmis-0.4.1_1                Client library for the CMIS interface
```


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 8, 2014)

Have you been following the rest of /usr/ports/UPDATING?  For example, there were the recent DocBook port changes.

It's hard to see the actual error in that output.  It would help to build it with `make MAKE_JOBS_NUMBER=1` so only one compile is running at a time.


----------



## doc1623 (Mar 8, 2014)

@wblock@ Thanks for the reply.

I checked for libreoffice in /usr/ports/UPDATING.


```
root@freebsd:/usr/ports/editors/libreoffice # grep -B1 -A6 "AFFECTS.*libreoffice" /usr/ports/UPDATING                                                                                                                                                                          
20130205:
  AFFECTS: users of editors/libreoffice
  AUTHOR: bapt@FreeBSD.org

  LibreOffice has been updated to 3.6.5 with a bundle version of libcmis. The
  build will fail if you sill have net/libcmis 0.1 installed. Before upgrading
  LibreOffice you should either first remove libcmis from your system or upgrade
  it to version 0.3.
--
20120426:
  AFFECTS: users of editors/libreoffice
  AUTHOR: bapt@FreeBSD.org

  LOCALIZED_LANG option has gone, localized packages are now available
  separately, you can also use editors/libreoffice-i18n to pick the
  localization you want.
```

Do you mean you have to check all dependencies as well?

```
root@freebsd:/usr/ports/editors/libreoffice # make all-depends-list|wc -l
     268
```
or

```
root@freebsd:/usr/ports/editors/libreoffice # make depends | wc -l
      83
```
I'm running with `MAKE_JOBS_NUMBER=1` now. It has been hours. Does that just run a single thread? I'll post the results when it's done.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 8, 2014)

/usr/ports/UPDATING is ordered by date, the idea being that you only have to check the entries that have been added since you last updated ports.  Anything mentioned in new entries that applies to your system should be done.  sysutils/bsdadminscripts has pkg_libchk(1), which can show the names of ports needing to be rebuilt because of missing libraries with `pkg_libchk -o`.

Yes, setting a single job means that builds will be slower.  But error output will be from a single job rather than several mixed together.


----------



## doc1623 (Mar 8, 2014)

That makes sense. That'll save some work. It's a new install; only a few days old. So, only one this month. Not installed and not a dependency.

```
root@freebsd:/usr/ports/editors/libreoffice # grep -A5 201403 /usr/ports/UPDATING                                                                                                                                                                                              
20140302:
  AFFECTS: users of sysutils/ansible
  AUTHOR: rm@FreeBSD.org

  This is an major update and changes were introduced in ansible 1.5, that
  are not backward compatible. Please refer changelog there before update:
```

pkg_libchk -o is clean.

```
root@freebsd:/usr/ports/editors/libreoffice # pkg_libchk -o
root@freebsd:/usr/ports/editors/libreoffice #
```

It's still compiling. Thanks for the help. It'll make things easier in the future.


----------



## doc1623 (Mar 9, 2014)

Well, It worked. I must have attempted to compile it 20 times. This time it worked; I haven't got a clue why.

@wblock@, thanks for all your help.

Update: I know this is old but in case it helps anyone else. I believe setting MAKE_JOBS_NUMBER=1 in /etc/make.conf did the trick (again don't know why)


----------

